# Ritchey Freehub Conversion



## snails_pace (Mar 8, 2005)

Does anyone know if you can change the freehub bodies on Ritchey WCS wheels (Carbon, Protocol or DS) from Campy to Shimano or vice versa?

Thanks


----------



## mike of perth (May 23, 2008)

Ritchey Freehub Conversion, I know this is an old thread but I have just been through this process and I might be able to assist others who want to do this, I have also seen similar questions elswhere while trying to solve this.
The story goes like this; I am building a bike for the wife, she spots a set of WCS protocol wheels on Probikekit for A$385 which seems pretty cheap but is only available with a campy freehub, I email Ritchey who say not a problem an easy conversion to shimano, so we buy them. This is where the problems start, I had seen on a US website (icycles) Ritchey compatible Shimano Freehubs US$50 inc postage, when it turns up and I strip the freehub off its nothing like it. I email Ritchey again asking what I need and where do I get it and get nowhere (they forward my email to head office in Switzerland and nothing heard since). Anyway to cut to the chase I eventually got hold of the Ritchey distributor in Sydney who knew what I was on about and gave me the part number (RIS-HUWV3FWHL this number applies to the late model WCS I bought May 08) which I had to order through my LBS, cost is about A$140, which means the wheels were not such a bargain after all although they are very nice wheels, *My advice* is if you are buying some of these wheels look for the ones with the specific hub you want, alternatively I have a brand new unused Campy freehub for sale for A$70 + postage if anyone is doing this the other way around.
P.S. these freehubs are made under license by American Classic and have been fixed since the recall of circa 2005, the freehub also comes with spare pawls.


----------

